# First run with first elbow engine!



## Elias (May 5, 2013)

It does not run very smooth or very fast but it runs, it's a great feeling when something you been working on for a while finally works!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dO4cB3LMnBg[/ame]




I bought a new lathe for a while ago when i got frustrated enough with my old smaller one and wanted to have something to turn eminently. That became a little wobbler engine and now this...

I didn't plan to get hook up on build steam/air engines...



Better show it here then call the lady down to the workshop, the most likely reaction from her is "Do you have to run the compressor in the evenings?"


----------



## the engineer (May 5, 2013)

or most likley what does it do:fan: 
great work it sure gives us a buzz when it works and it will give you the incentive to do something else


----------



## jwcnc1911 (May 5, 2013)

Finishing is hard enough, enjoy it working!  It'll probably wear in after some light oil running.


----------



## aarggh (May 11, 2013)

Great job Elias, looks beaut! And good call showing it exclusively here mate, I must admit it's always a bit disheartening when the wife makes the inevitable "but what is it for" comment!

cheers, Ian


----------



## n4zou (May 11, 2013)

aarggh said:


> Great job Elias, looks beaut! And good call showing it exclusively here mate, I must admit it's always a bit disheartening when the wife makes the inevitable "but what is it for" comment!
> 
> cheers, Ian


The next time she asks you that ask her what her jewelry and makeup are for.


----------



## Lawijt (May 11, 2013)

How do such a engine work??


----------



## Elias (May 11, 2013)

Haha, yeaa i'll see if i can find a good moment to question the need for jewelry and that kind of stuff...


On this image you can see it without the cylinders, the shapes below the cylinders(that are not visible) to left is high pressure air from the compressor. The shapes to the right is air outlets.
The "cylinder base" on the vertical stand is connected to the horizontal 







The  air inlet and outlet is in the bottom below the vertical stand








The Green piston is in the begining on its way out from both cylinders, This makes the cylinders spin, otherwise the piston cannot move.

The Blue piston is almost at the most outer position.
The Red piston is on its way into the cylinder and air is escaping.

Did this explain the function or did you just got more confused?
(I can confess that it took me a good while before I understood it myself)


----------



## aarggh (May 11, 2013)

n4zou said:


> The next time she asks you that ask her what her jewelry and makeup are for.



Ha, you clearly haven't been married long enough to know that would be a suicide mission. There's no arguing logic with a wife I've found!


----------

